# My son's first blue



## skindeep (May 31, 2009)

The trip started out as one of those where nothing seems to work right. One of my guests and his kids overslept and were nearly an hour late getting to the boat. The generator on the boat would not crank, etc, etc. We got to the nipple around 6:45 to the expected parking lot. It was as crowded as I have ever seen it. Around 10:00 the right rigger goes off and we see a white on the bait. As soon as we are sure we are hooked up the left rigger goes off and we are doubled up. We manage to land both fish and are real fired up. Around 11:30 we see a whale shark and circle back to check him out and find some hangers on. All three kids are sitting on the hard looking for the whale shark including my 9 year old who we had designated as the next angler. The left flat line which has a Mold Craft Chugger in real close begins screaming. I see the back end of what I knew to be some type of billfish. Judging by the bait it hit I was thinking blue. I decided to put my 9 year old in the harness and we hook him in. He fights the fish for about 30 minutes and and brings him boatside. We wired him and got some photos and video. The only help he had was me holding the rod up some of the time. I never touched the reel and we never backed down. 
So we go 1 for 1 on blues and 2-3 on whites. Also get one mystery knockdown. I have been on cloud nine and my son can't quit telling everyone he sees. He has already printed pics to take to school tomorrow.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

sounds like a heck of a trip...wheres the :takephoto


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

thats got to be a great feeling seeing your 9 yo catching a blue. great job.:clap:clap


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats to you and your son. Good job:bowdown


----------



## skindeep (May 31, 2009)

Can someone tell me how to post pictures so that they show up in the body of the post rather than as attachments.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats! There's nothing better than being there with your kid (son or daughter) and acomplish catching any billfish, especially a blue. You have crew and a fishing companionfor life! Again, congrats you made my day!

Idon't knowifI can help. Chris used to have a post with a video on how to post pics. Check the help or techportion of the site. I just place the cursor where I want the picture, then go up to the icon of the mountain with the sun above, click, browse, find my pic and click on add.

Oh did I say CONGRATS!


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Congrats. Dream come true for dad and son and it is great you guys got the blue together. Nice trip.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

That is outstanding! Those 350's look great on the back of that boat. What a beautiful rig! That is one hellacious hookup ratio too, congratulations.


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

To post pics in text you have to do it in internet explorer.Other browsers will not work. You just select the image button that is show above to the left of the underlined, italics, and bold buttons. It the icon with the mountain and sun in it. Click that and you should be able to open and add the pic file. Put a space before and after the pic to post it.


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

thats so cool, congrats to your son.


----------



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

Congrats on the marlin! :clap


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Holy Crap!!!! scuse me lord.......

I freak out when my boys pull up a keeper AJ or Snapper!!!!!

If my 9yo had a BM on, I would need Oxygen and a difibulator!!!! 

Great job!!!! What kind of boat? or did I miss it?


----------



## skindeep (May 31, 2009)

We were on my Pursuit 375. I will admit that I was a little hesitant about putting him in a harness when we were pretty sure it was a blue. The drag was not smoking too fast and we had already doubled up on two whites so we decided what the heck.... He handled it great. After the fight he went downstairs and slept in the hot cabin for 2 1/2 hours. The seas kicked up with some 4-5 foot rollers that afternoon and he slept right through it. I will admit that I was yelling at a buddy of mine who we put behind the wheel on how to drive the boat. I had just told my son a few months ago that I wanted to take him to Costa Rica so he could catch a sailfish for his first billfish. I had no idea he would get a chance to catch this rat blue right here in the GOM on a quick day trip. I have fished 3 tournaments this year, travelled great distances, including over 100 miles in two of them with only a few dolphin to show for it. We go fun fishing 38 miles from home and catch two whites and a blue. It was just a dream day.


----------



## jamesc (Oct 16, 2008)

He will be good for anything now!

wOW, GEAT JOB YOU GUYS


----------



## reelrelief (Jun 8, 2009)

Great story. Nothing better than enjoying fishing with your kids!!


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

hell ill be 20 2mro n still havent caught a blue, 3 whites but no blue

congrats on ur sons first one :clap


----------



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

It's less than 30 miles out of Perdido pass!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The nipple is around 35 miles from perdido pass and even less from pensacola.


----------

